# Another Long 510 hydraulic issues



## Michael Russell

Hello,
I have a long 510 tractor. It's been doing really well except when I started pulling this big International disc. It uses remote Hydraulics to lift the disc out of the ground while pushing the wheels down. But my Hydraulics have not been able to do it but a few times. Whenever I push down on my remote hydraulic control it makes an awful high pitched sputtering sound. The sound seems to go throughout the smaller Ridgid hydraulic line. Also I am not sure what is the main hydraulic pump. Do I have a power steering pump towards the front and a hydraulic pump under the seat. I'm not sure where to start. Does anyone have any ideas. I will try to post a video and pictures. Thank you very much.


----------



## Guest

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Michaael. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and while I am not able to help with your problem, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.

Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## Michael Russell

I think this will be a link to a video of the hydraulic noise I'm getting.


----------



## Michael Russell

Graysonr said:


> Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum Michaael. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and while I am not able to help with your problem, I'm sure one or more of the members will help.
> 
> Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


Thanks


----------



## RC Wells

Sounds like the bypass valve is releasing and whistling as the oil routes through the bypass port. Indicates a restricted pressure line, or weak bypass spring, or particle in the relief port of the bypass valve holding it open, or score in bypass valve cylinder. If it is the last item you will need to replace the pump.

Do the pressure test if no hydraulic valves are closed and the three point raises without a load.


----------



## Michael Russell

Thank you. I'll give it a try


----------



## Michael Russell

Oh yeah uh where is the bypass valve?


----------



## VernH

Hello,
I have a Long 510 like yours. I too am having lift issues. There is a link somewhere on here for a PDF of the full service manual. I downloaded it to my iPad and refer to it often. It will work on a computer or you could even print it.

I can tell you the power steering hydraulic pump is closest to the starter and the lift and aux pump is closest to to fan blade and radiator. Have you checked fluid levels at the dip stick right below the seat? Also I believe the bypass valve is the round cylinder on the front of the lift assembly. It has a place at its base where you can put a open ended wrench on the base to screw it off To clean or replace.


----------



## VernH

Try this link the the Long Service Manual Download.

https://www.tractorforum.com/manual...for-360-460-510-series.19/download?version=19


----------



## Michael Russell

VernH said:


> Try this link the the Long Service Manual Download.
> 
> https://www.tractorforum.com/manual...for-360-460-510-series.19/download?version=19


Thank you. That service manual is reallly going to help out.


----------



## Michael Russell

Hello, the Problem ended up being was behind the filter there was a torn rubber washer and some metal debris. That was causing the fluid not to flow freely through the pump. once I cleaned the filter really well, replaced both rubber washers at the front and the back of the filter and cleaned out all the gunk of the filter holder I got good pressure on my hydraulics and I was able to lift the very large disc that I was trying to use. I have recently realize that I am pulling too large of a disc. I believe I'm causing my hydraulic system to work too hard and I'm causing the tractor to overheat so I'm going to try to get a smaller disc. Thanks for your help and insight.


----------



## Michael Russell

Also do you think my alternator is a long tractor specialty item that I should only get for a long tractor or is it a generic alternator that I might be able to find locally?


----------



## RC Wells

How good a grasp do you have on alternators? If you can wire the one wire GM alternator from the likes of NAPA, you will have twice the amperage with a unit that costs a third of the one for the Long.


----------



## Michael Russell

That sounds great. What about the mounting holes?


----------



## RC Wells

A little different, but easy to adapt. A third the cost of the Long version.


----------

